# recommended books



## gear1903 (Apr 2, 2012)

hi everyone - haven't posted in a while, hope everyone is managing day-by-day.

i was wondering, can folks post recommended books that couples can read together to work through major marriage problems? 

i've picked up '7 principles for making marriage work' by gottman which is very good. also heard a lot about '5 love languages' and 'his needs her needs'.

any mini-reviews about the books i've mentioned, or other suggestions? thanks so much.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Take a look at my signature block below. I have linked to a few of such book for building a passionate marriage.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't read any of the books you mentioned. I just started reading Divorce Busters. I will let you know my opinion when I'm done with it. If I feel it will help, I will also ask H to read it.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm currently reading "Facing Codependence" by Pia Mellody. Not really a "couples" or relationship book, but the grasp on the dynamics in such is clearly defined. A lot of information in there for personal growth and understanding... I've learned a lot about myself and how I interact with others. Very interesting read! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I've read Getting past the Affair (Douglas Snyder), The New CoDependency (Melody Beattie), The Comfort Trap " or are you riding a Dead Horse" (Judith Sills), and I am now reading The Nice Girl Syndrome (Beverly Engel). I also got Change Your Life in 30 Days (Rhonda Britten) -- haven't read that one yet, but sounds really good.

I had bought my first 2 books, but am now getting my books from the library ( free) if they don't have them in stock, they get them from another library in just a few days... saves a lot of money, but the only thing I don't like is that in the books I bought, I like to highlight certain things that I can look back to anytime I want, and of course can't do that with library books. But worth it to save the money.


----------

